# Brauche dringend Hilfe!



## Stefanie L. (10. Nov 2005)

Hi zusammen! 

ich( 13.Klasse) habe heute im Info-Unterricht folgende Aufgabe aufbekommen - und weiß nicht, wie ich sie lösen soll! Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


```
1) Es seien  drei Sprachen durch die folgenden regulären Ausdrücke definiert

i)    a+(b + a) b+  (a + b)*      zum Alphabet { a , b }

ii)   0* (00 + 01)+ (0 + 1)*     zum Alphabet { 0 , 1 }

iii)   (x + y)* x y2 x (y + x)*      zum Alphabet { x , y }

a) Schreiben Sie zu jeder der Sprachen je vier gültige Wörter auf, wobei das
erste Wort jeweils ein Kleinstes der jeweiligen Sprache sein soll.

b) Erstellen Sie eine Grammatik, die die Sprache aus i) erstellt mit den
Terminalzeichen a, b
und Nichtterminalzeichen  S, A, B, C....

c)  Gegeben ist die Grammatik mit 
     den Terminalzeichen { 0 , 1} , den Nichtterminalzeichen {S , A , B }
und den Produktionen

S -> 0A | 0
A -> 1B
B -> 0 | 0A
```


danke schon mal im Voraus!!!


----------



## DP (10. Nov 2005)

wir sind kein hausaufgabenservice.


----------



## Soulfly (11. Nov 2005)

Richtig keine Hausaufgaben wenn nicht schon fertig und ein Problem besteht.

Grammatik, hmm klingt nach Backus-Naur-Form oder Syntaxdiagrammen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2005)

nur mal als Tipp (je nachdem wie die Ausdrücke bei euch definiert wurden)

a+(b + a) b+  (a + b)*      zum Alphabet { a , b } 

wie findet man Wörter:

Hmm, das letzte (a+b)* kann ich gleich weglassen, weil optional

also denk ich jetzt nur noch über

a+(b + a) b+

nach, was auf deutsch heisst

mindesttens ein a 
dann mindestens ein b
dann unbedingt ein a
dann mindestens ein b

abab ist also ein gültiges Wort


usw


----------

